# RowRow's 2015 Project



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello Guys and Girls,

Time to start a new Log I think. I will apologise in advance for the lengthy Post.

A bit of background on last year, grew well and started to diet with the assistance of Smoog towards the end of this year. Made really good progress in the short time we worked together and sadly i had to part ways due to work issues. I will surely be calling upon the chap again when i am in a position to do so.

So that nut shell aside why is this log here? Basically this year i want to push size as much as possible whilst recomping at the same time. Basically get big and lean at the same time.

now for the important foot notes: All starts 12th Jan

Starting Stats:

22

5 foot 10

110kg

North of 15% bodyfat

The Diet:

My diet is based around John Meadows style of dieting. The main reasons being: Insulin sensitivity, Digestion and taking a healthy approach where i can do. As i'm sure we all know in this sport thats hard to achieve sometimes.

It is worth noting that my diet is split into 3 versions but more on that later.

Non-Slin diet

*Meal 1*: 6 extra large free range organic Eggs, 10g grass fed butter, 65g spinach

*Meals 2/3/4 *(initially only 2 of these meals a day) : 400g 10% fat grass fed beef, 100g Grass fed lambs liver, 250g Borlotti beans, 225g Broccoli (all weights split by 3 to get meal weights)

*Meal 5*(Preworkout): 250g Grass fed flat iron steak, 1/2 large avocado, 1/2 carrot, 1/2 beetroot, 1tbsp cider vinegar, 10g Grass fed butter

*Intra Workout*: 30g PeptoPro, 40g Malto

*Post Workout:* 50g Cream of Rice

Preworkout Slin

Same as above except meals 4 and 5 are swapped Plus:

*Pre Workout:* 45g WMS, 25g Amino Go, 5g Creatine,

*Intraworkout:*75gHBCD, 30g Malto, (ratio depends on stomach issues, i may just use malto), 30g peptopro

*Post Workout:* 50g Carnivor, 40g Malto, 5g creatine

When Using Lantus Diet

*Meal 1:*6 extra Large free Range organic eggs, 75g Basmati rice, 300g Potatoes, 10g grass fed butter, 65g spinach

*Meal 2/3: *500g chicken Breast, 250g brown basmati, 150g broccoli

*Meal 4: *250g Steak, 500g Potatoes, 75 Broccoli

*Meal 5: *250g White fish, 125g Basmati Rice, 1/2 carrot, 1/2 beetroot, 1tbsp cider vinegar

Periworkout nutrition as above.

*Obviously only the non slin diet is set in stone at this stage as the other 2 sections the quantities will vary depending on size/condition/drug use etc.*

The Training:

So my training is structured as follows and is really a bastardisation of Jordan Peters, John Meadows, DC and FST-7 work.

I train with the following Sequence. Pull, Push, Legs, Pull, Push, Legs, Rest.

now i operate the following rotation of three "styles" all have the aim of beating the log book for the previous session in that style.

Style 1: Jordan Peters only heavy compounds one set to failure lower reps.minimal volume

Style 2: DC Style, mostly heavy compounds, one set to failure with rest Pause, slightly higher volume. some extreme stretching on lifts.

Style 3: John Meadows/FST-7 mostly higher reps, higher volume with preexhaust and FST-7 work thrown in. More isolation work involved.

The Rotation will be All style 1, all style 2 and all style 3. the Logic is to focus predominantly on heavy compounds (styles 1 and 2) but then allow some recovery and pump work with style 3.

HIIT will be included 2-3 a week at just 12 minutes or so post workout

The Chemical Side:

Okay so this is where i will be pushing things a little if i'm honest but here goes:

the below will be run continuously during the cycle:

Nolva 20mg ed

Aromasin 12.5mg ed

t3 50mcg ed

Phase 1:16 weeks

1-16 750 mg Sust

1-16 1.5g Eq

1-3 30mg dbol pre workout

5-8 & 13-16 Slin pre workout

5-8 & 13-16 50mg Oxys pre workout

7-8 & 15-16 1mg mtren pre workout

Aim of Phase: get leaner and more full slowly, whilst also building base strength and conditioning

Phase 2:- 12 weeks

1-8 1.5g Eq

1-12 1g Test

1-12 600mg tren E

1-3 30mg dbol pre workout

5-10 Lantus

5-10 Novorapid

9-12 Metformin 500mg 3x a day

8-10 50mg Oxys Pre workout

Aim of Phase: Get Leaner, Increase fullness and muscle size

Phase 3:- 8 weeks

1-8 1.2g Test

1-8 500-600mg NPP

3-8 Lantus

3-8 Novorapid (morning and Pre workout)

3-5 30 mg dbol Pre workout

6-8 50mg Oxys Pre workout

(may use anavar instead of the other oral for the last 6 weeks)

3-4 & 7-8 Cheque drops pre workout

7-+2 weeks post cycle metformin

Aim of Phase: Push size and strength to limit possible

The Health Supps

Bcomplex

Multivit

Vitamin c 3-5g a day

Probiotic & enzymes each meal

fish oil (5g a day)

Coq10

ZMA

Hawthorn Berry

Chromium

Cinammon Bark

curcumin

So I think that covers it all! I will update as best i can.

I will add starting Pics closer to the time

Thanks for following!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

In for this of course.

Gonna look even more sick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the phases


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see ya back Matey.... IN!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So Legs today at 109.2kg bodyweight.

Didn't follow any of the above methods but i just fancied a slightly different layout before i embark on the 12th.

Deficit Stiff Leg Dumbbell deadlifts, 4 warm up sets max set 60kg dumbbells x 6

Deficit stiff leg Barbell deadlifts 3 warm up sets, max set 180kgx3

Iso Lateral lying leg curls 2 working sets 10kg a side x10, x7

Glute kick backs on same machine 2 warm up sets, working set of 20kg a side x 7

Adductor machine 2 warm up sets 1 working set 45kg x13 15 breathe rest, x9, 15 breath rest x5

Quad extensions (3 second squeeze at top of movement, 1 pulse before each full rep) 2 working sets 50kg x 12, x9

Bulgarian squats 1 warm up sets 1 working set 15kg db x7, drop 7.5kgx4, drop BW x3 pulses to failure

Leg press 3 working sets at 100kg x 15ish very slow continuous tension reps.

Donkey raises 3 working sets at 90kg 5 second weighted stretch at the start of the set, 2 second stretch at the bottom of the first 5 reps then 10 continuous reps, 30 second weighted stretch at the end of the set.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Certainly in for THIS

Do you have any pictures mate.... that's a lot of gear!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Certainly in for THIS
> 
> Do you have any pictures mate.... that's a lot of gear!!


Will be taking starting pics Sunday morning.

Definitely not in my best shape, since early November been sick/tied up with work and just general not put the work in so gone back a bit.

But will be taking update pics every 4-6 weeks when things are moving.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

In! Beast of a man and beast of a plan!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad to have you aboard Gents.

Today was chest and arms again just another playing around/feeler session to test things out.

Tried rich Pianas kill it pre workout today..jury is still out tbh not sure how it was. Will use it again tomorrow to get an idea.

Flat bench (using a 3 inch block to save shoulder) pecs flexed throughout the rep. 5 warm up sets 120kg X1 drop set 100kg x9 drop set 60kg x7 I am not a good bencher never have been and still rehabbing my shoulder so I could have gotten more on 120 but didn't want to push too far.

Flat Db bench twists- 2 reps normally then on the third rep twist pinkies inwards to a reverse grip and then revert back and repeat. 2 warm up sets 1 set @ 25kg a hand x10 reps in total - pump was horrendous

Two seat position machine flyes 15 reps with seat at bottom position and then straight into 15 reps with seat at the top. 2 warm ups 1 working set 40kg x 12 bottom/8 top

Floor ez bar skull crushers 1 warm up set 20kg a side x7 drop set 10kg a side x 5

One arm overhead Db extensions 1 warm up set 15kg x 8 a side

Cable overhead curls 3 warm up sets up to 75kgx15 drop to 50kgx9

Seated hammer curls 10kg x 2 sets 15 reps (I played with tempos and reps per side on this)

On the "kill it" pumps were very pronounced but I didn't feel the mental push so maybe an espresso needs to be added to it

Will be back and delts tomorrow


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> On the "kill it" pumps were very pronounced but I didn't feel the mental push so maybe an espresso needs to be added to it
> 
> Will be back and delts tomorrow


Double espresso is my favourite preworkout!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Double espresso is my favourite preworkout!


I do agree,

Was trying get a cray cray swole pump using dat dere preworkout...didn't happen ahha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm watching and following mate, how is chest and why no squats?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds well thought out mate, it should be great.

What's the notion behind running Nolva AND Aromasin ED throughout though?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> i'm watching and following mate, how is chest and why no squats?


Glad to have you Pal. Chest is holding out okay and definitely improving near enough daily. Got myself in military precision with my rehab work and it is definitely paying off. For the first time in years had no issues when pressing yesterday so pleased.

I only dont do Squats when I do Heavy Stiff Legs, for me it strains my lower back too much. But you will see when i get to it as normal squats will be featuring again.



Archaic said:


> Sounds well thought out mate, it should be great.
> 
> What's the notion behind running Nolva AND Aromasin ED throughout though?


Thanks for joining.

I have to run Nolva otherwise my nips get very itchy and puffy even when using higher dosages of pharma aromasin. only time they arent is when using letro. So i take the nolva as a gyno prevention and the lower dose aromasin just to keep on top of any other oestrogen sides.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Glad to have you Pal. Chest is holding out okay and definitely improving near enough daily. Got myself in military precision with my rehab work and it is definitely paying off. For the first time in years had no issues when pressing yesterday so pleased.
> 
> I only dont do Squats when I do Heavy Stiff Legs, for me it strains my lower back too much. But you will see when i get to it as normal squats will be featuring again.
> 
> ...


36wks I is a long time to be on Nolva mate, it can have an adverse affect on the prostate with long-term use. That's why then run frequent CT scan on women who use Tamox long-term, as it's been linked to uterine cancer.

Anyways it also increases SHBG, leading to less free unbounded free Test in your body, plus also lowers IGF-1. And, Tamox also up-regulates the progesterone receptor and prolactin receptor - if you you were misfortune enough to run into any PgR, or PRL gyno related sides from the 19-nors then Tamox would not do you any favours.

I don't like the med if didn't already guess lol, but do wish you the best and am sure you will make some excellent progress. It's a well thought out solid diet/Training/AAS plan.

Good luck bud


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Archaic said:


> 36wks I is a long time to be on Nolva mate, it can have an adverse affect on the prostate with long-term use. That's why then run frequent CT scan on women who use Tamox long-term, as it's been linked to uterine cancer.
> 
> Anyways it also increases SHBG, leading to less free unbounded free Test in your body, plus also lowers IGF-1. And, Tamox also up-regulates the progesterone receptor and prolactin receptor - if you you were misfortune enough to run into any PgR, or PRL gyno related sides from the 19-nors then Tamox would not do you any favours.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

Yeah the use of nolva is a compromise. Ideally I would use higher doses of aromasin only but that would require more fiddling and fine tuning which I don't have time for on this plan.

In the future though I would like to be able to go without nolva for sure


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

subbed pal

might pick your brains on a few things re peps and aas along the way

good luck


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> subbed pal
> 
> might pick your brains on a few things re peps and aas along the way
> 
> good luck


Thanks buddy! good to have you in.

I'll help as best i can


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

I have no idea what's going on but I'm in


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr Beefy said:


> I have no idea what's going on but I'm in


It's best to be that way sometimes! Haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So delts and back as discussed:

Clean and push press 4 warm up sets then 100kg x3- PB for both the clean and press given im basically natty at this stage

Seated Db press 2 warm ups 40kg each hand x6

Ez bar upright rows (wide grip) 3 warm up sets then 80kg x7

One arm seated laterals. 2 warm ups then 22.5kg x7 1 drop set

Below knee rack pulls 5 warm ups then 270kg x5 *see rant below*

Hammer strength rows (holding frame with 3 second squeeze) 30kg a side x10

Rear delt swings 20kg x 2x 20

*Rant alert* at the end of my heavy set an instructor came over and said "can you not drop the weights when you're doing that, you'll break the bar"

I nearly flipped, I do not drop the weights. The set up causes a lot of noise as its a metal bar, hitting a metal rack, which wobbles and hits the metal skirts on the wall. I explained all this and still he carried on. I pointed out that out of the member i see train I am the only one to not drop weights, or throw bars or dumbbell or not put weights away. Even the bloody PT's there do it. I get his point about equipment but it really wound me up!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid work pal

i would of clocked the instructor with a 20 plate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right okay,

So now for the depressing and shameful moment when I post up my starting pics for this project.

1. I know I'm pale as hell

2. I know I look small

3. I know I am bloofy/fat as sin

4. Don't diss my baggy pants





































So that's as bad as its gonna get. Christmas clearly did a number on me so I cannot wait to get things moving.

I will update pics probably every 4 weeks


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Right okay,
> 
> So now for the depressing and shameful moment when I post up my starting pics for this project.
> 
> ...


Your back = A wall.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I think we all got fat in Christmas ,,, more energy for the new year budy

you got some serious size there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I want that back!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

First official Log of the Project (its gonna be longer than usual so bare with me!)

Woke up this morning bang on 110.00KG so an okay place to start weight wise. I will expect this to drop initially, stabilise and then increase slowly.

Jabbed 1ml test e in each lat and 0.5ml test prop in each bi this morning. see below for the full dosing/siting schedule for the time being:

Monday, 1ml test e each lat, 0.5ml test prop each bi

Tuesday. 3ml equipoise split across 3 jabs each pec

Wednesday. 1ml eq, 1ml test prop split across each delt

Thursday: no Jabs

Friday: 1ml eq, 1ml test e, 1ml test prop split across 4 tricep sites (2 each arm)

sat & sun no Jabs.

So todays session:

Deads: 4 warm up sets then 230kg x5 (dead stop reps, belt, straps, mixed grip). 180kg x7 (straps only, overhand grip)

Neutral chins BW x3+1, bw-20kg x3, bw-35kg x3

Dead stop one arm rows (no straps) 3 warm up sets then 65kg x6 each hand, left hand slipping out the back

Bent over rows (45 degree angle) 2 warm ups then 140kg x6

close grip Pull downs 2 warm ups then 80kgx11

barbell shrugs 110kg x8, x6

Cross body Hammer curls 2 warm ups, 22.5kg x9, x5

Barbell curls 30kg x7, x4

barbell wrist curls 35kg x12, x9

Bw hypers 2 x 15 ish

I'm happy with where strength is given this is the start of things. Aim is to increase weight or reps or both each session. In some cases i may come down but ramp up reps to go again but this will be rare.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Push day!

Feeling very beat up from yesterdays session and tired as i didnt sleep well due to doms and lat pip!

Shoulder saving bench: 4 warm up sets then 110kg x3, 70kg x14 (had to use the little bar that spins as all other bars were being used by the plague of new gym goers, really hurt my wrists and shoudlers so reps below what i wated tbh)

low incline db bench 2 warm up sets the 42.5kg's x 5

Clean and push press (clean on first rep only). 3 warm up sets then 90kg x3 (lower back and upper back very tight from yesterday really struggled with stability)

ez bar upright rows, 2 warm ups, 70kgx7

Bent over laterals 7.5kg's x15, 14

straight bar floor skull crushers, 3 warm up sets then 45kgx5, x3

Rope pushdowns 2 warm up sets then 65kgx12, x7

10 minutes HIIT.

Got pain in my left calf and quad mostly centred around my scar. hope it eases off for legs tomorrow.

will keep the split as is for 2 weeks and by then i should be used to the frequency but will be knackered in the mean time!

Eggs are already being a problem (always have been hit and miss) so any ideas to get them down in the morning is welcome.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Hello Guys and Girls,
> 
> Time to start a new Log I think. I will apologise in advance for the lengthy Post.
> 
> ...


I use organic butter

Where the hell can you get grass Fed butter!!!! Looking for ages not that it would make a diff I just like the idea lol

Good luck btw mate will follow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

bail said:


> I use organic butter
> 
> Where the hell can you get grass Fed butter!!!! Looking for ages not that it would make a diff I just like the idea lol
> 
> Good luck btw mate will follow


Thanks buddy glad to have you in!

Kerrygold is 90% or so grass fed so I use that. I found a few dairy farmers that did 100% grass fed organic butter but it was silly expensive


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

This morning weight was 109.6kg so down about a 1lb so far as expected.

My left lat has quite a pronounced lump from my jab on Monday, nothing to worry about just didnt use a long enough needle tbh, i thought i was chancing it and i was! should be gone in a couple of days if not sooner.

Legs Today:

Lots of warm ups, stretches some sumo deads etc, had a 15 minute wait for the sodding squat rack was like Gimps 'R' Us today.

Back squats, 4 warm ups then 180kg(belt and wrist wraps) x2 (maybe had more in me but didnt want to push things and injure myself first week) drop set (no belt) 140kgx3, 100kg x6

Short step walking lunges, Bw x20, (5 stoppages), bw x20 (9 stoppages) quads cramping to hell

Adductor machine 45kg x10, x7

Glute ham raises bw x4, bw x3

single leg curls 5kg x10, 10kgx7

Donkey calf raises 50kg x 10 2 second squeeze and 2 second stretch each rep, 50kg x12 as before. 50kg x5 reps, 5 sec stretch, 5 reps, 10 sec stretch, 5 reps, 15 sec stretch, 4 reps

standing raises 75kg x8, x2

some ab work.

calves and abs also cramped hard during my workout not sure why but eased off after a stretch. fairly happy with the squats felt smooth and strong just need to get used to being under heavy weights again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Got some mass there mate! Just needs dialing in and you'll be a unit


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Push day!
> 
> Feeling very beat up from yesterdays session and tired as i didnt sleep well due to doms and lat pip!
> 
> ...


Re the eggs, I have mine scrambled with a different herb/spice everyday and cottage cheese on the side, they go really well together.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Re the eggs, I have mine scrambled with a different herb/spice everyday and cottage cheese on the side, they go really well together.


Cottage cheese now there is an idea i overlooked!



R0BLET said:


> Got some mass there mate! Just needs dialing in and you'll be a unit


thanks buddy fingers crossed that will be the end result.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Slight balls up this morning, meat wasnt defrosted and i had a slight lie in so that meant i rushed food a little this morning most of the day ended being zero carb but didnt seem to be too much of an issue. all prepped for the next 3 days though!

Back and Bis:

Underhand Barbell rows: 2 warm up sets then 140kg x 10 10 breathes(10B) then 4, 10B then 2 tweaked my left oblique slightly here which hampered things a little. really should be hitting 180+ near!( up 4 reps)

Hammer strength Pulldowns (one arm at a time) 2 warm ups 50kg a side x10 10B, x4.5, 10B, x2.5 (up 10kg and 4.5 reps)

Hammer strength iso rows (pulled to waist with close grip) 3 warm ups then 85kg a side x10, 10B, x3, 10B x2 (up 5kg a side)

Block deads (went easyish due to oblique) 3 warm ups 190kg x8, 10B, x2, 10B x2 (up 30kg)

Db shrugs 2 warm ups then 60kg x10, 10B, x5, 10B x3 (up 10kg a hand and 2 reps)

Ez bar Preachers 30kg x10, 10B, x3, 10B, x1 (down 2 reps)

Seated hammer curls 2 warm ups then 25kg x10, 10B, x5, 10B, x3 (up 5kg a hand and 1 rep)

Wrist curls 35kg x 10, 10B, x5, 10B x2 double drop set

Bodyweight hypers 12, 10

Lat injection has changed from a pointy lump to a long thing slight lump, no pain or anyyhting or swollen just the lump. massaging regularly, and taking 200mg ibuprofen 2x a day and 3x clarithromyacin a day just to be on the safe side. should go soon though, slightly paranoid since my leg incident!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Lat injection has changed from a pointy lump to a long thing slight lump, no pain or anyyhting or swollen just the lump. massaging regularly, and taking 200mg ibuprofen 2x a day and 3x clarithromyacin a day just to be on the safe side. should go soon though, slightly paranoid since my leg incident!


Have you thought about longer needles? Also If you're using lots of alcohol with you're injections and being careful during syringe prep I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Have you thought about longer needles? Also If you're using lots of alcohol with you're injections and being careful during syringe prep I'm sure you'll be fine.


Yeah, I'm gonna use 1" ones in future for lat jabs I think as opposed to my 5/8" at the moment.

I use dettol wipes initially after a shower on all surfaces including jab site and then alcohol swabs just prior to the jab


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna use 1" ones in future for lat jabs I think as opposed to my 5/8" at the moment.
> 
> I use dettol wipes initially after a shower on all surfaces including jab site and then alcohol swabs just prior to the jab


They could use one of you in an Ebola centre


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> They could use one of you in an Ebola centre


Why do you think I'm so pale! It's all the bleach and disinfectant


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food all fine and dandy today and physio going well on left shoulder, moving into work for my left ankle and glutes now aswell as some activation work on left bi.

Push day today

Flat db press 3 warm ups 50kg db's x6 10B, x1,10B, x2

Dips 1 warm up, bw x9, 10B, x1, 10B, x2

Seated db Press 1 warm 32.5kg db's x10, 10B, x2, 10B, x1

Ez upright rows 80kgx 8, 10B, x3, 10B x2

Close grip bench 2 warm ups 70kg x7 10B, x2, 10B x2

over head db extensions 30kg x8 10B, x4, 10B, x2

Rear delt swings 20kg dbs x30 x25

10 minutes HIIT

Jabbed tris just before training and was an interesting expereince in the gym, had no force of contraction or connection to the tris, hence the poor numbers today. arms just feel fluffy.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning weight after toilet activities; 109.7kg so weight come down by 0.3kg total over the working week, will weigh again Monday morning.

Went out for steak with the mother as my preworkout meal and ended up causing murder over a ribeye steak! i know my meat and that was not ribeye. 25% off the bill so happy. Also was told on friday i should be getting a py rise to the tune of about 42% not holding my breath until the money is in amy account. but if it goes through it will be changing my life tbh as that will have commission and bonus and annual targets on top.

But back to the boring bits! Leg day, was going in being wary of left knee and left lower back/oblique

Hack squats, 3 warm ups then 160kgx9 10B, x2 10B x1 (down 2 reps)- expected but displeased i wanted 180+

Leg press ( feet low and toes out) 3 warm ups 260kg x12 10B x5 10B x3

Leg extensions (slow negative, explosive contraction with 2 second squeeze, no pumping) 2 warm ups 60kg x9 10B x5 10B x4

Adductor machine 50kg x13 10B x4 10B x3 (up 10kg and 2 reps)

*no ham work* was meant to be romanians and standing curls but all kept aggravating my LB so left it, dont need an injury my first week!

Toe press( deep stretch and squeeze, no bouncing!) 2 warm ups 360kg x12 10B x5 10B x3

Seated raises 90kg x11 10B x5 10B x3

Ab work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Morning weight after toilet activities; 109.7kg so weight come down by 0.3kg total over the working week, will weigh again Monday morning.
> 
> Went out for steak with the mother as my preworkout meal and ended up causing murder over a ribeye steak! i know my meat and that was not ribeye. 25% off the bill so happy. Also was told on friday i should be getting a py rise to the tune of about 42% not holding my breath until the money is in amy account. but if it goes through it will be changing my life tbh as that will have commission and bonus and annual targets on top.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed on the pay rise mate, I'm due a 20% rise from April 

PMSL at the steak 

Good session, nice work with squats and leg press - roll on the doms!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fingers crossed on the pay rise mate, I'm due a 20% rise from April
> 
> PMSL at the steak
> 
> Good session, nice work with squats and leg press - roll on the doms!!


Thanks buddy and like wise to you!

Already killing me and my legs are really warm, just sat here with my legs sweating! vim


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So start of week 2!

weight was 110.6 so a total of a lb or so up from start. definitely holding more water but fuller, slightly leaner and more vascular.

Style 3 Back and Bis:

Pullover machine done in a 10 rep, 10 partial, 10 rep style. up to 80kgx 30 reps, 110kg x7/5/3, then 110x9/6/0 drop to 72.5kg x7/5, drop to 40kg x10/6

Chins-wide grip, bw x2 full, 8 partials, bw x7 partials, bw-20kg x6 + 5 partials, bw-35kg x5+3 partials

tbar row (free weight) *issue* up to 100kgx8, 120kgx3 drop, 100x3 drop 75x4-see issue at bottom

Incline db rows up to 42.5kg x7, 42.5kg x5 drop 30x4 drop 20x5

Low cable row (2 d handles) 7 sets @ 47.5kg focus on squeeze and stretch

Trap bar deads 3 sets @70kg x15ish with 2 second squeeze

Behind back shrugs up to 120kgx15, 170kgx11 drop 120kgx8 drop 70kg x10

Seated db curls up to 20kg x6 drop 12.5kg x8, drop 6kgx13

Ez bar curls (close grip to fail then wide) 10kg a side x10 close/5 wide, 8close/4 wide

Overhead cable curls 7 sets @ 50kg x15ish

Reverse curls 2 sets @15kg to failure

hypers up to 27.5kg+BW x8 drop bw x7

the issue i keep having since the gym filled the hole in the wall is that after a certain weight the backend of the bar lifts up, anyone got any suggestions that doesnt involve another person?. i end up doing a row with the weight just between my legs instead of it being angled


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Week 2 day 2, bodyweight plunged to 108.7kg this morning no idea why, food hasn't changed. so will be weighing again later in the week. Post gym weight was 111.0kg so be interesting to see how much weight drops by over night.

Right shoulder, just on the tip of bone has been painful again today but less so, slightly affected things

Style 3 Push Day.

Pecs all jabbed and ready to go:

Machine Bench, up to 150kg x15 (stack), stack + 20kg x8 drop set to 120x5, drop to 75x3

Incline bench (very arched back) 60kg x12, 10, 9

Machine dips ( were meant to be assisted dips but the angle of the machine wasnt right, will switch out for a flye in future) FST-7 52.5kg x15ish x7

Seated Laterals up to 17.5kg x9, 17.5kg x7 drop 7.5kg x10

DB Front raises up to 27.5kg x8 drop 17.5 x5 drop 7.5 x4

Cable Laterals (to the front) FST-7 15kg x12 ish x7

Incline rear delt machine (a bastardised pec deck) up to 30x11 super set bent over laterals 12.5kg x10

Incline dumbbell Skullcrushers p to 20kg x7, 20k x4 drop 12.5 x4

Reverse grip ez bar pressdowns FST-7 40kg x15ish x7

Pretty happy with the session overall pumps were fairly good some slight tweaks needed and we will be there i think.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

SOOOOOOOO, dbol has kicked in and is affecting appetite now. couples of meals a little slower to finish and no appetite for last 2 meals. Still eating okay and no nausea so will see how it goes.

Leg day today:

Bulgarian squats up to 12.5kgx10, 12.5kgx7 drop 7.5kg x4, drop bw x3

Reverse Hacks (normally would be fronties but avoiding due to shoulder) up to 70kgx9- hated these and quads destroyed

Leg extensions: FST-7 30kg x 12 ish x7

Adductors 45kgx18, 45kg x13

Lying Leg curls (kai greene style-revolutionary) 10kgx13, 15kgx12, 20kgx9 drop 10kgx4

Seated leg curls FST-7 25kg x15ish x 7

Seated raises (slow, continuous reps, 30 second weighted stretch at end of each set) 3 sets up to 67.5kg x13

Donkey raises FST-7 60kg x15ish x7

Happy with the session and legs destroyed but bulgarian squats cripple me that I cant do much weight in the session. So will switch next time and see how i feel.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> SOOOOOOOO, dbol has kicked in and is affecting appetite now. couples of meals a little slower to finish and no appetite for last 2 meals. Still eating okay and no nausea so will see how it goes.
> 
> Leg day today:
> 
> ...


How are you liking the weighted stretches on calves mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> How are you liking the weighted stretches on calves mate?


A lot tbh. definitely like them and feel i get more out of each set for it. Going to be playing around with stretching mid set too and see how it works out.

Trying to find a cheap pair of adjustable tourniquets for occlusion training aswell


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> A lot tbh. definitely like them and feel i get more out of each set for it. Going to be playing around with stretching mid set too and see how it works out.
> 
> Trying to find a cheap pair of adjustable tourniquets for occlusion training aswell


Have you got any knee wraps? That's what I use and it does the job. I think they were under a fiver from somewhere online.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Have you got any knee wraps? That's what I use and it does the job. I think they were under a fiver from somewhere online.


No mate, I don't. May get a pair though.

Have you only done occlusion work on calves or elsewhere too?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Weight this morning 109.0

Back and Bis:

Floor deads: up to 240kgx3 belts and straps (pb I think), 190x7(up 10kg) straps only

Chins, wide grip x4, close x3. wide x3, close x2 (no straps)

One arm dead stop rows 65kg x7 (up by 1 rep) grip much worse though than last week

Barbell rows up to 140kgx8 (up 2 reps)

Close Pulldowns up to 80kgx12 (up 1 reps)

Barbell Shrugs up to 140kgx8, 140kgx6 (up 30kg)

Cross body hammers up to 25kg x10, x6 (up 2.5kg and 3 reps)

Barbell curls 30kg x11, x7 (up 4reps)

Wrist curls 35kg x18, x14 (up 6 reps)

Hypers bw x 15ish x2

Happy with the deads, was concerned yesterday would affect but i think it didnt affect too much.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Push day Mofos! weight was 108.6kg this morning honestly not a clue whats going on. energy has been up and down this week but food and water (i think, need to start keeping tabs better) has been consistent. definitely leaning out, dropping water, and filling out still which is good. stomach waist area still looks like **** but tbh it always does unless i'm dieting its the first place (along with my chest and lower back) that gets fat. granted i'm never particularly lean when trying to grow.

Anyway i Digress:

Shoulder saving bench, up to 110kgx9, 90kgx13 (up 6 reps 1st set and 20kg second)

low incline db bench up to 42.5kg x9 n(up 4 reps)

Clean and Push press up to 90kgx4 (wrists killed, plus wonky ass bar didnt help) up 1 rep

Ez Upright rows up to 75kgx11 (up 5kg and 4 reps)

Bent over laterals 7.5kg x18, x15, x12

floor skulls 45kgx 4, x2 (down 3 reps)

Rope Pushdowns 65kg x14, 65kgx9 (up 6 reps)

Very Happy with most of the lifts! Legs tomorrow and tempted to push for a 200 squat but we will see.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Push day Mofos! weight was 108.6kg this morning honestly not a clue whats going on. energy has been up and down this week but food and water (i think, need to start keeping tabs better) has been consistent. definitely leaning out, dropping water, and filling out still which is good. stomach waist area still looks like **** but tbh it always does unless i'm dieting its the first place (along with my chest and lower back) that gets fat. granted i'm never particularly lean when trying to grow.
> 
> Anyway i Digress:
> 
> ...


Interesting journal mate from every point training diet etc.

Every try rest pause barbel squats? Fvcking brutal lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

RowRow said:


> Push day Mofos! weight was 108.6kg this morning honestly not a clue whats going on. energy has been up and down this week but food and water (i think, need to start keeping tabs better) has been consistent. definitely leaning out, dropping water, and filling out still which is good. stomach waist area still looks like **** but tbh it always does unless i'm dieting its the first place (along with my chest and lower back) that gets fat. granted i'm never particularly lean when trying to grow.
> 
> Anyway i Digress:
> 
> ...


What's shoulder saving bench?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> What's shoulder saving bench?


Well at Elite FTS they have a shoulder saving bar, which is bar with about a 2 inch diameter ball on it in the middle so the bar stops short of the chest.

I improvise and use the removable foot of a step up block perched on my chest. So kind of like a board press but with a different intention.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Interesting journal mate from every point training diet etc.
> 
> Every try rest pause barbel squats? Fvcking brutal lol


Glad to have you in buddy!

Yeah used to do breathing squats back in the day evil things! May in a few week switch Barbell squats in for Hack on the DC days.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Glad to have you in buddy!
> 
> Yeah used to do breathing squats back in the day evil things! May in a few week switch Barbell squats in for Hack on the DC days.


Evil things is right. Even after 15 deep breaths I struggle to get a mear 1 or 2 reps out. Never killed some tit the last day when I had to dump 182.5, mid set he started doing bb curls behind me haha

How do you find the diet? With that much red meat I'd struggle wit digestion!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Evil things is right. Even after 15 deep breaths I struggle to get a mear 1 or 2 reps out. Never killed some tit the last day when I had to dump 182.5, mid set he started doing bb curls behind me haha
> 
> How do you find the diet? With that much red meat I'd struggle wit digestion!


Yeah had that before or someone standing really close to the bar as you walk out with it.

Tbh the diet imm finding very very easy at the moment food feels almost too low but it's working the way I wanted it to.

I found I got very bloated from eating chicken. I plan to switch in free range chicken (with the skin) soon and see how I react to that. I may drop out the carbs in meal 2 for fats to further help insulin sentivity and lean out a touch more.

Need to get as lean as I can whilst growing before I start to hammer in the slin. I may even run some clen and up the t3 during the slin Bits to keep the fat off better. I need a clean 9 months run of growing and I cannot do that if imm too far


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So a bit of a rubbish day today!

Meant to be legs but lower back and hips just fried still from Thursday.

I knew the programming would be an issue sooner or later. So devised a back up programme which will start as of next week. Will type it up tomorrow


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So a bit of a rubbish day today!
> 
> Meant to be legs but lower back and hips just fried still from Thursday.
> 
> I knew the programming would be an issue sooner or later. So devised a back up programme which will start as of next week. Will type it up tomorrow


Does it feel a bit 'locked up' between the lower back and the hip?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Does it feel a bit 'locked up' between the lower back and the hip?


It was very tight going into the session but stretching and flexibility work loosened it off. Was mostly just muscular fatigue I think. Doms but not quite doms just muscles still felt overworked from last session


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> It was very tight going into the session but stretching and flexibility work loosened it off. Was mostly just muscular fatigue I think. Doms but not quite doms just muscles still felt overworked from last session


Hmm... Give the figure of 8 stretch a try before legs. It's where you lie down and with one arm hold onto something and with the other hand pull your leg over until you crack your spine. Just give that a try.... Locked up lower spine can feel like lumbar fatigue!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Hmm... Give the figure of 8 stretch a try before legs. It's where you lie down and with one arm hold onto something and with the other hand pull your leg over until you crack your spine. Just give that a try.... Locked up lower spine can feel like lumbar fatigue!


Will definitely give it a whirl as I have that feeling a lot and often affects me even sitting down or tying shoes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Hmm... Give the figure of 8 stretch a try before legs. It's where you lie down and with one arm hold onto something and with the other hand pull your leg over until you crack your spine. Just give that a try.... Locked up lower spine can feel like lumbar fatigue!


Do you have a video or picture instructions? struggling to fully get it right i think.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

@RowRow

Here you go. Apart from the arm that isn't holding anything must actually hold something stable. Like the side of the bed or under the couch. Or your cat. Give it a go now!

View attachment 164929


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> @RowRow
> 
> Here you go. Apart from the arm that isn't holding anything must actually hold something stable. Like the side of the bed or under the couch. Or your cat. Give it a go now!
> 
> View attachment 164929


Got it!! had a few pops


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Got it!! had a few pops


You get addicted after the first pop lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Is this your first time trying the slin mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Is this your first time trying the slin mate?


No this will be my 3rd/4th run buddy

Will be my first go of Lantus though when I use that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> No this will be my 3rd/4th run buddy
> 
> Will be my first go of Lantus though when I use that


How much you using?

Just doing it upon waking?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> No this will be my 3rd/4th run buddy
> 
> Will be my first go of Lantus though when I use that


Is that the really long acting stuff? Will the diet be very low fat/fat free?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How much you using?
> 
> Just doing it upon waking?


Initially will start at 30iu just with breakfast. Will try and gradually increase to a good dose. I have 12 pens at the moment with 8 more on the way.

Will also initially use it on its own then gradually add in Novorapid pre workout and then with the first meal of the day too.



Dieseldave said:


> Is that the really long acting stuff? Will the diet be very low fat/fat free?


Yeah one a day shot only, as early as possible too.

Diet will change drstically from what it is at the moment. fats will almost be completely dropped out except some MCTS and then lots of fast digesting carbs adding in jasmine/basmati rice, white potatoes, cream of rice, some fruit .

Wont be starting Lantus for about another 16 weeks (when i'm on tren) but have two novorapid runs before then first in 2 weeks and then the second in 10 weeks ( i think) have it all down on my wall and excel. works out to 4 weeks off between each run where i will switch to mostly protein/fats during the day with carbs only intra and post workout and use ALA and Chromium at those stages too.

I think in the 9 month blast i'm doing 5 of those months will be on slin in Total


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

As i Said i will Update with how the new split is gonna look. the 3 original style will still be rotated in the same fashion as before.

M-Heavy Pull

T-Heavy Push

W-Light/Pump Legs

T- Light/Pump Pull

F- Light/Pump Push

S-Heavy Legs

S-Off

M- Light/Pump Back

T- Heavy Push

W- heavy Legs

T- Heavy Back

F- Light/pump Push

S-Light/pump Legs

S-Off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Initially will start at 30iu just with breakfast. Will try and gradually increase to a good dose. I have 12 pens at the moment with 8 more on the way.
> 
> Will also initially use it on its own then gradually add in Novorapid pre workout and then with the first meal of the day too.


I have 2 lantus to use on the rebound in a few month  was going to do 30iu upon waking too.

Yes I know you do!! I asked about those lol

You'll be fine doing 30iu long and 5-10iu pre workout mate, I've tried it. 5am 30iu, 6am 10iu. Was fine


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I have 2 lantus to use on the rebound in a few month  was going to do 30iu upon waking too.
> 
> Yes I know you do!! I asked about those lol
> 
> You'll be fine doing 30iu long and 5-10iu pre workout mate, I've tried it. 5am 30iu, 6am 10iu. Was fine


I know Ewen went up to 120iu+ of Lantus a day, not sure I'll Go that high but will see.

That's good to know! I know some is novorapid with each meal plus Lantus but I think that's overkill

Yes you did! Certainly once I have done my first stint of Lantus I'll get a better idea how many I actually need so a good chance I won't need them all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I know Ewen went up to 120iu+ of Lantus a day, not sure I'll Go that high but will see.
> 
> That's good to know! I know some is novorapid with each meal plus Lantus but I think that's overkill
> 
> Yes you did! Certainly once I have done my first stint of Lantus I'll get a better idea how many I actually need so a good chance I won't need them all


He would do lol

50iu would be maximum I think.

2-3iu with each meal should be an issue mate. Just manage the carbs and protein around them, defo stay off the fats lol

Haha, novarapid pens is what I want


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> He would do lol
> 
> 50iu would be maximum I think.
> 
> ...


Yeah fats will be non existent 

Ahhh sadly they're what I definitely need! Sorry buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Yeah fats will be non existent
> 
> Ahhh sadly they're what I definitely need! Sorry buddy


Let down 

I can get the vials, but they just aren't as convenient lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Let down
> 
> I can get the vials, but they just aren't as convenient lol


You considered buying a pen and just getting the carts?

Would work out in the long run cheaper than the pens. I looked into it myself not long ago.

£30 ish quid for the reusable pen and then carts are usually a fiver or so cheaper then the fixed pens


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You considered buying a pen and just getting the carts?
> 
> Would work out in the long run cheaper than the pens. I looked into it myself not long ago.
> 
> £30 ish quid for the reusable pen and then carts are usually a fiver or so cheaper then the fixed pens


I did have some pens that took cartridges, but never had to use them so binned em lol

Was getting them off a bloke, £5 with 1000 pins pmsl bargain!

I'll keep asking around for the pre loaded ones, don't need them till summer so no rush.

Got some metformin to take on rest days, help increase sensitivity. I need to get reading up on that


----------

